# Wrist Rocket Minimalism.



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's a little something I found amusing. 





I see lots of potential!


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*Amazing!!!! *


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Haha! That's great!


----------



## rockzz22 (Oct 26, 2012)

very cool


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Just saw that on Youtube.

Here come the...... busier than a one handed slingshot shooter jokes.

Seriously and truly, a person can have only one hand and shoot slingshots.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

that's cool


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, very interesting.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

That must be Dgui's


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

That looks like an idea for me to play with. Thanks for putting up the vid


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice!

Robber: GIVE ME ALL YOUR MONEY!!!
Victim: Sure, just let me see what time it is.

TWACK

LGD


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Dgui strikes again! -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's more that amusing, Joe. It's just dumbfounding and amazing. I could see the can hits, but the flying coin? Wow! Sometimes I thing Darrell could tie some rubber on his Johnson Bar, lie on his back, and still hit the cans & coins, ha ha. (It's Sunday. Sorry.)


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Seriously freaking cool!!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

this looks very smart although i have seen more extreme. i have seen on youtube a man not using a frame but he was holding the bands in between his finger and thumb and then flipping when he shot.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Yep, y'all, it's Darrell. I share the belief that if it'll throw ammo he can hit a quarter with it.

Bershire, it's the same fella.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

oh i was not sure as i saw it a little while ago.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh, I'd hurt myself pretty badly with that setup.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Incomudro said:


> Oh, I'd hurt myself pretty badly with that setup.


 Watching him is so much safer..


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good to know he is well and still loving the game!


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Bershire, it's the same fella.


I think Berkshire bred is talking about youtube user "romanianshadow", I posted that vid in my thread about attaching pouches without holes. Maybe that guy is not as precise as thy guy with the wrist rocket, but he is shooting with wayyyy more power. I tried the method once with a single strand of theratube red, it works but it takes some experimenting to get it right. Do not try this with 12mm steel balls like I did (my poor thumb)


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I see. I believe I'm subscribed to the shadow. He's nuts. I like that.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Indeed, 12mmm steel, single strand TT Red, drawn out around six inches ... and my thumb was all colors of the rainbow for a week.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

wow thats sounds painful, i am shot myself in the back of my hand using a stick shot to try and fire a rock and my hand didnt look to pretty either


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Neat stuff, it might be something to think about putting strap around the base of the fingers, right below the knuckles... go for it Joe!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Very cool, Dgui never fails to impress.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

The bands are just an extension of his hand to reach out and thump the target.
Almost unreal


----------

